# Welche aufgaben hat die Cpu eigentlich in aktuellen Spieletiteln?



## Volcom (16. September 2007)

Abend.
Mir ging vorhin eine Frage durch den kopf. Hab mal auf wikipedia gestöbert aber auch keine antwort gefunden.

Für was ist die CPU eigentlich bei Spielen zuständig? Was berechnet sie alles?
Klärt mich auf :<



Mfg.


----------



## fiumpf (16. September 2007)

Naja, die CPU ist sowas wie die Mutter für alles. Sie berechnet u.a. folgendes:

- das Betriebssystem unter welchem das Game läuft
- evtl. die Physik
- die Umgebung in welcher das Spiel läuft
- Kommunikation mit der Grafikkarte
- bei onboard-Sound die Audiodaten
- die Treiber


----------



## mastermaisi777 (16. September 2007)

Sie berechnet sämtliche bewegungsabläufe , die k.i. Usw.


----------



## Volcom (17. September 2007)

Also kann ich ziehmlich sicher sein eine guten performanceanstieg zu bekommen, wenn ich von meiner aktuellen cpu auf nen c2d e4400 @ e6600  umsteige, bei titeln wie armed assault wo ja recht viel berechnet wird?!


----------



## Bart1983 (22. September 2007)

Noch keine Antwort? Hmm dann erbarme ich mich einmal 

Sicher kann man sich nie sein 
Im Grunde hängt es natürlich auch vom Spiel selbst ab. 
Manche benötigen eben mehr CPU- andere dagegen mehr Grafikkarteleistung.

Im Grunde bestimmt aber die schwächste Komponente deines Systems die Gesamtperformance.
Wenn du also sinnvoll aufrüstest (damit meine ich nicht bei einem Athlon64 3500+ eine Geforce8800 Ultra kaufen ) hast du in Spielen auch eine stetige Leistungsverbesserung.

Wenn ich deine Signatur richtig interpretiere, nennst du noch einen SingleCore dein eigen.
In diesem Fall lohnt sich ein Umstieg auf den von dir erwähnten CPU auf jeden Fall.
Vorallem weil deine Grafikkarte mit den C2Ds noch mithalten kann.

Auf allen meinen genutzten Rechnern (auf Arbeit: Pentium4 3GHz HT; Daheim:  AthlonXP 2800+; und der jetzige Gamingrechner (siehe Signatur)) lief testweise/oder läuft Vista Business.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das der Unterschied in Windows zwischen den "alten" und dem C2D schon beachtlich und spürbar ist. In Windows und auch in Spielen.

Wenn ich persönlich zwischen CPU oder Grafikleistung wählen müsste,  würde ich mich immer für CPU-Power aussprechen
Schließlich ist ein Computer nicht nur eine "bessere" Spielekonsole, sondern soll auch Aufgaben erfüllen (Filme, MP3, Bilder (de-)codieren) und mehrere Programme parallel ausführen. Dafür ist CPU-Power wichtig.


----------

